# Rolf



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw Rolf Harris in town today, I said to him "I remember you doing "Two﻿ Little Boys' back in 1970"... He said "Fuck off, that was Jimmy Savile".


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Many a true word is spoken in jest!

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative/20 ... 05056.html


----------

